# 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...



## Nessaja (19. April 2008)

Ich arbeite in eine Wohngruppe, und einer unser 14 jährigen Jungs wollte den Angelschein machen heute war Wurfprüfung der prüfen der gelichzeitig der Leherer des Kursre ist hat gleich nach dem ersten Wurf gesagt das wird sowiso nichts. Dann hat er Lautstark mit dem vater eines andren getritten da er meine die prüfung wäre nicht öffentlich. Jednfal alles wäredn der Kleine geworfen hat. der hat es dann total versiebt. Durfte dann gleich nochmal aber leider wieder nichts. Der Typ hat ihn dann nur noch angmacht" das wars jetzt für Dich"
Also ich fand das Verhalten total sch...
Gibtes eine Möglichkeit das er die Prüfuung wiedergolt ohne den kompletten Kurs nochmal zu machen.? Ich finde man solte diese Jungs doch positiv unterstützen statt sie so fertig zu machen. Bin froh wenn die angeln gehen statt klauen.
Nessaja


----------



## WallerKalle04 (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

find das auftreten des prüfers echt besch...!#q
richtige einstellung lieber sollen die kurzen angeln gehen als irgend ein scheiss bauen wenn sie nicht wissen was sie machen sollen! ausserdem bin ich echt gegen so eine wurfprüfung das mit dem zielgenauen werfen kommt eh nach etwas übung! bei uns gibts die eh nicht mehr!


----------



## hecq (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

In NRW ist es so, wenn du z.B den Fragenkatalog bestanden hast und die Fünf fische richitg zuornden kannst aber beim rutenzusammenbauen durchfällst, kannst du beim nächsten Prüfungstermin nochmal kommen und nur die Rute zusammenbauen.

Die Teilleistungen werden also anerkannt und bleiben auch bestehen.

Weiß aber ned wie es in anderen BL aussieht. Wir haben ja hier keine "wurfprüfung"


----------



## aimless (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

mal ne kleine frage 

wie kann man falsch werfen ??
man will den köder doch nur ins wasser bekommen . und der rest kommt von selbt . 

ich hoffe der junge zeigt beim 2ten versuch einen meisterwurf so wie es noch keiner gemacht hat . 

von mir aus drücke ich die daumen :m:m:m


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Mal abgesehen von der Sinnhaltigkeit einer solchen Prüfung,hat sich der Prüfer,wenn das
stimmt wie es geschildert wurde,unter aller Sau verhalten.
Nachzuprüfen wäre erstmal,ob es rechtlich in Ordnung ist,wenn der Ausbilder gleichzeitig auch Prüfer ist!
Ansonsten wäre es interessant zu wissen,in welchem Bundesland das so passierte?
Leider kann ich selbst dazu keine weiteren Tipps geben,aber ich bin sicher,es werden 
sich noch andere zu Wort melden,die mit der Materie vertrauter sind.

Taxidermist


----------



## hecq (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Also bei uns war dass auch so das unser Kursleiter keinen Zutritt zu den Prüfungsräumen hatte.

Aber um genauer helfen zu können müssten wir schon wissen in welchem BL die Prüfung war.


----------



## Karpfencrack (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

bei uns in niederösterreich gibts das nicht man geht zu einen paar stündigen seminar und gleich danach gibts ne uhr leicte prüfung

von praxis keine spur


----------



## Stephan A. (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Nabend zusammen,

als ich meinen Angelschein in Hessen gemacht habe gab es überhaupt keine Praktischen Prüfungen, geschweige denn eine Wurfprüfung.
Wir mußten nur zwei mal Theorie Prüfung mit nen paar Fragen beantworten mehr nicht.
Die erste Theorie Prüfung war dazu um überhaupt zur Hauptprüfung zugelassen zu werden.



Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Ammersee-angler (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

in Welchen Bundesland muss man den ne prakitsche Prüfung machen?
In Bayern müssen wir nur 5bücher wissen und des wars


----------



## Katteker (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Bei mir hat auch der Kursleiter die Prüfung durchgeführt.

Wer die Wurfprüfung beim ersten Versuch nicht geschafft hat, konnte es gleich noch mal probieren. Auch ein dritter Durchgang war möglich.

Er hat selber gesagt, dass die Wurfprüfung Schwachsinn ist... Jedoch ist er auch nicht drumherum gekommen, die Prüfung abzunehmen.#q

Fand ich spitze.

Das wirklich genaue Werfen lern man eh erst, wenn die ersten Wobbler im Gebüsch am andern Ufer hängen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Katteker schrieb:


> Wer die Wurfprüfung beim ersten Versuch nicht geschafft hat, konnte es gleich noch mal probieren. Auch ein dritter Durchgang war möglich.
> 
> Er hat selber gesagt, dass die Wurfprüfung Schwachsinn ist... Jedoch ist er auch nicht drumherum gekommen, die Prüfung abzunehmen.#q
> 
> ...


----------



## gringo92 (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

bei uns war alles voll relaxxed(um nicht zu moderne ausdrücke wie "gechillt" zubenutzen)
mein kumpel ist bei der theori 1mal durchgefallen, normalerweise hätte er den angelschein in dem fall wiederholen müssen, derprüfer hat ihn aber zwei tage später nochmal den fragebogen gegeben und jetzt hat er den lappen wie ich auch *STOLZ*
ps: die wurfprüfung habe ich beim ersten mal auch nicht geschafft
beim zweiten mal war alles locker


----------



## sebastian (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Bitte was soll die schei**e, is ja eine ärgere Frechheit.
Ein kleiner Kurs das man weis wie man ein Tier zu behandeln hat wird wohl reichen, is doch egal wie man den Köder ins Wasser bringt.
Da will ein 14 Jähriger angeln, der macht keine ausbildung zum sprengmeister, der will ANGELN, extrem übertrieben meiner meinung nach ...

Da kanns einem dann schon vergehn, bei solchen dummen unnötigen Aktionen.
Hab mir damals meine blaue Karte nur von der BH abholen müssen, 2 Jahre später hams dann kleine Prüfungen eingeführt, komme übrigens auch aus Niederösterreich, das find ich schon in Ordnung so.
Anglerkurs hat mein Cousin und ich dann aber freiwillig gemacht beim örtlichen Angelhändler, 1 Woche Kamptal.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

tja was soll man zu so einem prüfer sagen??? nichts, was hier im board nicht ohne verwarnung einhergeht...

schon *******, wenn teenager, die gern angeln wollen wegen so nem scheiß alles von vor machen müssen.

als ich vor 4 jahren prüfung gehabt habe, mussten wir auf eine zielscheibe von 4 meter durchmesser werfen. die war auf einem 5 x 5 eter tuch aufgemalt. pendelwurf aus 10 vom tuch entfernt. wer das tuch nicht getroffen hat, hat sich in die schlange nochmal hinten dran gestellt, solang bis alle das tuch getroffen haben.


----------



## franky61 (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

In Niedersachsen musst du als praktische Prüfung eine Wurfübung, Castingprüfung machen. Hierbei musst du verschiedene Wurftechniken ausüben,wobei du auf eine Ahrensscheibe wirfst. Hierbei musst du eine gewisse Punktzahl erreichen


----------



## gründler (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



franky61 schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen musst du als praktische Prüfung eine Wurfübung, Castingprüfung machen. Hierbei musst du verschiedene Wurftechniken ausüben,wobei du auf eine Ahrensscheibe wirfst. Hierbei musst du eine gewisse Punktzahl erreichen


 

Richtig!Und das war schon 1988 bei mir so.
lg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Moin, Moin,

bei mir war es schon 1975 so. Kann mich noch genau an die die Zielscheibe erinnern (in einer Turnhalle).
Bei mir klappte es ganz gut, aber ich finde es mehr als hirnrissig, damit über das Bestehen der Prüfung zu entscheiden.
Warum einfach, wenn man dem Nachwuchs ordentlich Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen kann.#q#q#q
Ein Einführungskurs ,im Angelverein, würde durchaus ausreichen und der Nachwuchs würde bestimmt waidgerecht angeln. 
Alle nordischen Länder sind ja wohl ausreichend Beispiel dafür, dass es auch ohne Prüfungen geht.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Hechtpeter (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Nessaja schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in eine Wohngruppe, und einer unser 14 jährigen Jungs wollte den Angelschein machen heute war Wurfprüfung der prüfen der gelichzeitig der Leherer des Kursre ist hat gleich nach dem ersten Wurf gesagt das wird sowiso nichts. Dann hat er Lautstark mit dem vater eines andren getritten da er meine die prüfung wäre nicht öffentlich. Jednfal alles wäredn der Kleine geworfen hat. der hat es dann total versiebt. Durfte dann gleich nochmal aber leider wieder nichts. Der Typ hat ihn dann nur noch angmacht" das wars jetzt für Dich"
> Also ich fand das Verhalten total sch...
> Gibtes eine Möglichkeit das er die Prüfuung wiedergolt ohne den kompletten Kurs nochmal zu machen.? Ich finde man solte diese Jungs doch positiv unterstützen statt sie so fertig zu machen. Bin froh wenn die angeln gehen statt klauen.
> Nessaja


Also......
wenn ich dieses Deutsch lese ,wird mir die Qualität der Ausbildung klar#d.Ansonsten sollte man den Umgang mit Rute und Rolle eigentlich vorraussetzen....

Gruß Peter


----------



## mr.ilmenau (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



gründler schrieb:


> Richtig!Und das war schon 1988 bei mir so.
> lg


Moin,
ich hatte meine Prüfung auch erst vor ca. 20 Jahren gemacht.
Da gab es den praktischen Teil auch, aber wie Gott es wollte lag ich im Koma nach einer durchzechten Nacht und hab das somit gar nicht mitgemacht.
Wurde vorher zwar auch erzählt das man daran teilnehmen muß, aber rechtlich isses nicht so und bekam trotzdem meinen Wisch.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat die Prüfung auch erst vor paar Jahren gemacht und auf seinem Wisch war glaub ich sowas vermerkt wie Spinnfischerzeugnis.?(was wohl mit dem praktischen Teil zu tun hatte)


----------



## mr.ilmenau (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Also......
> wenn ich dieses Deutsch lese ,wird mir die Qualität der Ausbildung klar#d.Ansonsten sollte man den Umgang mit Rute und Rolle eigentlich vorraussetzen....
> 
> Gruß Peter



Da hatte ich mich auch gefragt, ob er der Mitarbeiter der Wohngruppe ist oder er selbst der 14jährige war.|supergri


----------



## Sinned (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Schriftlich dieses Verhalten den Veranstaltern schildern und mit Veröffentlichung Drohen.
(aber vorher mal Rechtschreibung prüfen)


----------



## Nessaja (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Ja, wir kommen aus Niedersachsen. Das Problem der neue Kurs kostet wieder 50 Euro und wäre wohl wieder bei dem. Ich muß ja auch zugeben das der Junge(wohl für das Alter normal) ziemlich faul ist und er hätte warscheinlich mehr üben können, aber durch das das blöde Verhalten des Prüfers ist seine Motivation jetzt auch dahin.
Nessaja


----------



## mr.ilmenau (19. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Weiß ja nicht in welcher Stadt ihr lebt, aber vielleicht bietet ja in eurer Umgebung noch ein anderer Verein den Lehrgang an.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Probleme, Probleme, Probleme...

... es ist im Prinzip nicht möglich, durch die Fischereischeinprüfung durchzufallen!!! Der "Lappen" dient eigentlich nur zur Befriedigung urdeutscher Obrigkeitstreue, und so ganz nebenbei - als legales Instrument zum Abzocken; ich selber würde den Begriff Beutelschneiderei bevorzugen...
Wenn allerdings zwischen Prüfer und Prüfling diverse Agressionen vorhanden sein sollten, fällt der durch! Ist halt wie ein Schiri beim Fußball - wenn dem Deine Nase nicht gefällt spielt Du keine 20 Minuten!
Zum Sinn oder Unsinn der Wurfprüfung ist eigentlich alles gesagt, da möchte ich nichts wiederkäuern...
Der Themenstarter hätte allerdings durchaus sein Posting in den einzig richtigen Thread zu diesem Thema einstellen können... der heißt "Fischereischein abschaffen"...

Schönen Sonntag noch

Stefan


----------



## Katteker (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Nessaja schrieb:


> Ich muß ja auch zugeben das der Junge(wohl für das Alter normal) ziemlich faul ist und er hätte warscheinlich mehr üben können, aber durch das das blöde Verhalten des Prüfers ist seine Motivation jetzt auch dahin.
> Nessaja



Ich weis es ja nicht, aber wenn ich Lehrgangsleiter wäre (und ggf. auch Prüfer) und in meinem Kurs jemanden hätte, der sich absolut nicht bemüht (nicht übt usw.) dann würde mir das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gefallen. Und wenn sich dann bei der Prüfung herausstellt, dass er immer noch nichts getan hat, dann kann ich den Prüfer schon verstehen, wenn er nicht wirklich begeistert ist. Trotzdem hat er m.M.n. etwas überreagiert. 

Der Junge wusste schließlich das er eine solche Wurfprüfung machen muss. Er hätte auch dafür üben können, wenn er schon weis das er nicht so gut werfen kann. Die genauen Entfernungen für jeden Wurf und der Durchmesser der Zielscheibe waren in meinem Prüfungsbuch vermerkt. (Mal unabhängig davon, dass ich die Wurfprüfung für genauso sinnvoll halte, wie rauchen in einer Feuerwerksfabrik...).


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Katteker schrieb:


> (Mal unabhängig davon, dass ich die Wurfprüfung für genauso sinnvoll halte, wie rauchen in einer Feuerwerksfabrik...).


 
...und genau damit haben wir des Pudels Kern!#h Nenn mir doch bitte mal einer irgendein Land, wo so etwas praktiziert wird! Der für solche "Vorschriften" Verantwortliche würde im Besten Falle fristlos entlassen... 
So einen Unsinn gibt es wirklich nur in Deutschland - unsere Mentalität kommt solchem Blödsinn allerdings entgegen...#q

Stefan


----------



## Wollebre (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

ich angel jetzt 47 Jahre und habe noch nie eine Prüfung gemacht. Angel mit Freude und habe mir alles mit Fachbüchern und viel Übung selber beigebracht und bin auch seit 43 Jahren in einem Angelverein. Betreibe Hochsee- und Brandungsangeln und etwas stippen. Wenn ich das lese, und das sich wirklich so abgespielt hat, kann man nur mitleidig den Kopf schütteln.... Da scheint sich wohl ein Prüfer als kleiner Gott aufzuspielen und solche Typen sollten schnellstens aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden. Gerade unsere Jugendlichen sollten mit dem entsprechenden pädagogischen Fingerspitzengefühl and das Angeln und damit auch an die Natur herangeführt werden. Ein Jugendlicher der sich intensiv mit diesem schönen Hobby beschäftigt, hat bestimmt kein Interesse sich einer Jugendgang etc. anzuschliessen. Zu diesem Thema ließen sich noch weitere zwanzig Seiten schreiben....
Wünsche dem Jugendlichen, dass von übergeordnerter Stelle hier im positiven Sinn eingegriffen wird.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Gerade unsere Jugendlichen sollten mit dem entsprechenden pädagogischen Fingerspitzengefühl and das Angeln und damit auch an die Natur herangeführt werden.


 
Das sollte nicht nur so sein, das muß so sein!#h ... ist ja auch weltweit Gang und Gebe, nur ein kleiner europäischer Staat hat damit Schwierigkeiten...
Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: brauchen wir ne Wurfprüfung?#c

Stefan


----------



## upahde (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

"Wurfprüfung" ???? 

Für was soll die eigentlich gut sein. 

Also bei uns in Oberfranken (Bayern) gibt so einen "Schmarrn" nicht. Zum Glück. Denn wenn ich an meine ersten Wurfversuche denke.|supergri

Aber meine Fische hab ich damals auch gefangen. 

Angeln lernt man halt am Wasser. Über Jahre hinweg.  

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Toffee (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



upahde schrieb:


> "Wurfprüfung" ????
> 
> Für was soll die eigentlich gut sein?


 
Ironie ein:

Damit es kein bajuwarisches Zeter und mordio über einige "Dreikäsehochs" der Saupreussen gibt, die beim Heringangeln in Kappeln den süddeutschen Angelgästen laufend in die Schnüre schmeißen.

Vielleicht merken sie da ja , dass das Angeln mit der WII und 'nem real Angelstock doch ein Unterschied ist...|rolleyes

Ironie aus
Prüfungsrichtlinien gelten für jeden. Zu meiner Zeit gab es in S-H nur eine Prüfung mit theoretischen fragen, keine praktische Prüfung mit Zusammenbauen von Vorfächern oder Zielwürfen. 
trotzdem erachte ich bei dem heutigen stand der körperlichen Verfassung und Allgemeinwissen junger Leute die praktische Prüfung für sinnvoll. 
Denke, es sollte auch ein weiteres praktisches Prüfungsfach geben, welches in Richtung Fischverwertung geht: Ausnehmen, Zubereiten , Räuchern etc.
Schaden kann sowas ja nicht.

Werfen ist doch im Grunde ein Fall von Geschicklichkeit.Es gibt Menschen , die müssen dafür viel üben, andere dagegen weniger. Irgendwo muß man doch mit Prüfungsanforderungen anfangen. Und wer nicht genug übt, darf halt nochmal.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Gardenfly (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Nessaja schrieb:


> Ja, wir kommen aus Niedersachsen. Das Problem der neue Kurs kostet wieder 50 Euro und wäre wohl wieder bei dem. Ich muß ja auch zugeben das der Junge(wohl für das Alter normal) ziemlich faul ist und er hätte warscheinlich mehr üben können, aber durch das das blöde Verhalten des Prüfers ist seine Motivation jetzt auch dahin.
> Nessaja



50€ ist in NdS doch sehr wenig,vielleicht sollten nur einige wiederholen, um die von den Verbänden festgelegte Summe durch Nachprüfungen zu bekommen.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Toffee schrieb:


> Denke, es sollte auch ein weiteres praktisches Prüfungsfach geben, welches in Richtung Fischverwertung geht: Ausnehmen, Zubereiten , Räuchern etc.
> Gruß Toffee


 
|kopfkrat ob ich meinen waidgerecht erangelten Fisch nun brate, koche, oder wegen mir auch roh verzehre - das ist mein Bier! Also, werter Toffee, Prüfungsfach Zubereiten und Räuchern???

Alles kein Problem, dann aber auch ne staatliche Lizenz für die Benutzung öffentlicher Toilettenanlagen, sachgerechtes Kaugummikauen und fürs Atmen allgemein...|rolleyes

Möchte Dir wirklich nicht zu Nahe treten: Aber ist denn in Deutschland nicht genug reglimentiert?#c

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Toffee (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Möchte Dir wirklich nicht zu Nahe treten: Aber ist denn in Deutschland nicht genug reglimentiert?#c
> 
> Gruß Stefan


 
Kein Problem*:m*
Gegenfrage:
Wo wären wir mit Deutschland, wenn es keine Regeln und geprüfte Mindestvoraussetzungen gäbe??

Zur Fischverwertung:Was nützt mir ein waidgerecht geangelter Fisch, wenn mir in so einem Fischereikurs nicht beigebracht wurde, ihn sinnvoll zu verwerten?*überspitzt formuliert*
Ich finde, ein Fischereilehrgang ist doch ein guter Ort, wo sowas angesprochen werden kann. Wenn nicht da, wo denn sonst?

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Toffee schrieb:


> Ich finde, ein Fischereilehrgang ist doch ein guter Ort, wo sowas angesprochen werden kann. Wenn nicht da, wo denn sonst?
> Gruß Toffee


 
Nirgendwo Toffee! Das sind Sachen die durch den "gesunden Menschenverstand" einfach da sind! Wenn es da hapern sollte, nützt überhaupt nichts mehr! Da kann keine Prüfung irgendetwas bewirken!
Ich bin ein alter Sack:m und Du bist mit 31 auch nicht soweit von entfernt... Nur eines - die Jungen Rotzblagen waren immer schlauer als Ihre Eltern, darauf gründet im Prinzip der "Siegeszug" des Menschen. Fällt mir auch manchmal schwer, aus der altersmäßigen Entfernung, die Kiddys zu verstehen - aber blöd sind die NICHT! Es ist teilweise nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar was die umtreibt, mag aber daran liegen, das man selber nicht mehr 14 ist...

Bitte keine neuen Gesetze zum Fischfang oder sonst wofür, wir haben doch schon reichlich...#h

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Toffee (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Nur eines - die Jungen Rotzblagen waren immer schlauer als Ihre Eltern, darauf gründet im Prinzip der "Siegeszug" des Menschen. Fällt mir auch manchmal schwer, aus der altersmäßigen Entfernung, die Kiddys zu verstehen - aber blöd sind die NICHT!
> 
> Bitte keine neuen Gesetze zum Fischfang oder sonst wofür, wir haben doch schon reichlich...#h
> 
> Gruß Stefan


 
Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ich möchte nicht alle in einen Topf werfen , nur welche Kiddies können heutzutage einigermaßen Kochen? Auch Grundwissen über Grundnahrungsmittel, Gewürze wie wir es noch von Oma's Küche gelernt haben , fehlt teilweise ganz.Schau dir mal so eine Sendung an wie "Jamie's Schooldinner" auf RTL2. Das sind die Verhältnisse in England. Wir sind da nicht so weit entfernt.Und das beunruhigt mich.
Es geht mir nicht um Gesetze oder Verordnungen , nur um eine sinnvolle Erweiterung des Lernstoffes für die Prüfung.
Der Fang endet doch laut Prüfungsordnung damit, dass der Fang, wenn nicht untermaßig, einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen ist.
Ab da werden junge Menschen halt alleine gelassen.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Katteker (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Toffee schrieb:


> Ironie ein:
> 
> Damit es kein bajuwarisches Zeter und mordio über einige "Dreikäsehochs" der Saupreussen gibt, die beim Heringangeln in Kappeln den süddeutschen Angelgästen laufend in die Schnüre schmeißen.
> 
> ...





:q:q:q






Toffee schrieb:


> Denke, es sollte auch ein weiteres praktisches Prüfungsfach geben, welches in Richtung Fischverwertung geht: Ausnehmen, Zubereiten , Räuchern etc.
> Schaden kann sowas ja nicht.



Richtig. Wobei ich Sachen wie Räuchern, Zubereiten, Kochen, brutzeln, braten usw. eher nicht in eine Prüfung sinnvoll finde. 

Ausnehmen sollte auf jeden Fall mehr gelehrt werden. Am wichtigsten wäre es aber, wenn man lernen würde den gefangenen Fisch richtig zu töten oder aber auch den Fisch *schonend* wieder zurück zu setzen.

Das kommt m.M.n. extrem zu kurz!
Allerdings würde ich auch das nicht in die Prüfung aufnehmen. Einen theoretischen Teil finde ich voll ausreichend und wichtig. Aber auch hier wäre die Praxisnähe wichtig. Z.B. muss niemand wissen, wie viele Schlundzähne ein Karpfen hat...
 Aber das ist jetzt glaub ich etwas OT...#t


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Ich finde es spricht nichts dagegen,wenn man in diesen Kursen die Verwertung
(schuppen,ausnehmen,filetieren) auch noch kurz anreißt,solange es nicht zum Kochkurs ausartet.Keinesfalls jedoch sollte sowas Bestandteil der Prüfung werden.
Genau so unnötig ist auch das überprüfen der Wurfkünste der Probanden.Das Werfen hat
ja keinerlei Einfluss auf die waidgerechte Behandlung der Fische.
Und wenn die Jungangler zum zehnten mal ihre Montage ins Gehölz gefeuert haben,so
werden sie automatisch ihre Wurfkünste perfektionieren!
Ist bestimmt sonem verbeamteten Schreibtischtäter eingefallen,dass in die Prüfungsordnung aufzunehmen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Rxbinhx (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

wo muss man denn eine Wurfprüfung ablegen ?
Bei unds in BW muss ma nur eine theoretische Prüfung bestehen.

Man muss doch nicht ein Feld von 1m größe treffen um später einen fisch zu fangen.

Die Lehrer sollten sich lieber darum kümmern den schülern das richtige verwerten von fischen (betäuben, herzstich,...) beizubringen, dass ist nämlich das wichtigste (meiner meinung nach)

gruss


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Toffee schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ich möchte nicht alle in einen Topf werfen , nur welche Kiddies können heutzutage einigermaßen Kochen? Auch Grundwissen über Grundnahrungsmittel, Gewürze wie wir es noch von Oma's Küche gelernt haben , fehlt teilweise ganz.
> Gruß Toffee


 
Klar, muß ich Dir vollkommen rechtgeben! Aber weißt Du noch, wie man aus Regenwürmern eine schmackhafte Mahlzeit für die gesamte Familie zubereitet? Einen Igel ordnungsgemäß zubereitet? Weinbergschnecken kennen wir doch nur aus dem Restaurant... Ich hab so ein altes Kochbuch aus der Zeit nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg - es verbietet mir der Anstand, mehr als Regenwürmer und Igel daraus zu erwähnen - da sind wirklich seltsame Sachen drin... da könnte man beim Lesen schon:v, da haben die sich früher mit am Leben erhalten!

Nichts für ungut Toffee, die Zeiten ändern sich... und der Untergang des Abendlandes steht noch nicht bevor...#h

Stefan


----------



## Toffee (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut Toffee, die Zeiten ändern sich... und der Untergang des Abendlandes steht noch nicht bevor...#h
> 
> Stefan


 
Kein Problem* Verhungern werden wir auch nicht. Zur Not gibt es ja immernoch McDonalds*|rolleyes*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es spricht nichts dagegen,wenn man in diesen Kursen die Verwertung
> (schuppen,ausnehmen,filetieren) auch noch kurz anreißt,solange es nicht zum Kochkurs ausartet.Keinesfalls jedoch sollte sowas Bestandteil der Prüfung werden.
> Genau so unnötig ist auch das überprüfen der Wurfkünste der Probanden.Das Werfen hat
> ja keinerlei Einfluss auf die waidgerechte Behandlung der Fische.
> ...


 
ich hasse es wirklich einen Beitrag kommentarlos mit Good Posting zu zitieren - aber in diesem Fall...#g|good:

Stefan


----------



## Gardenfly (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

Ich kenne den Fall einer 25 Jährigen Anglerin, da wusstet du nicht wo man in Deckung gehen sollte,denn sie hat überall hin geworfen-nur nicht gerade aus.

Prüfung trotzdem Bestanden.


----------



## frogile (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

is das bescheuert.. das kann doch den anderen anglern egal sein ob der werfen kann oder net... der muss doch eignetihc nur wissen welcher welcher fisch ist. ob der einen fängt kann denen doch egal sein -_- deppen


----------



## Toffee (20. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Fall einer 25 Jährigen Anglerin, da wusstet du nicht wo man in Deckung gehen sollte,denn sie hat überall hin geworfen-nur nicht gerade aus.
> 
> Prüfung trotzdem Bestanden.


 
Oink*oink*
Da sieht man mal, dass es selbst bei einer 25-jährigen Anglerin nicht auf die Technik ankommt, ob sie rechtmäßig eine Rute führen darf*|supergri|supergri|supergri*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Piere (21. April 2008)

*AW: 14Jähriger durch wurfprüfung gefallen, der Lehrer...*

@Toffee
Ich schlage vor, dass die 25-jährige Anglerin was die Rutenführung anbelangt in die mündliche Prüfung muss.|supergri


----------

